# Thankyou sram for inventing apex .



## cyberknight (2 Aug 2011)

Out today for a ride and boy was it hot !

Took 2 bottles with me and i used them both in my 44 mile ride, popped into a local shop and took my bike with me and the shop keeper told me to take the bike out even though there were no other customers so i told him he had lost my business as i was not leaving my boardman outside for the sake of a can of cola.

The last 10 miles my legs decided that hills were a bad idea as i had been pushing it very nicely at the start so i was very glad of the 11-32 cassette that Mr sram had stuck on the apex groupset  I had done a club run on sunday and a weights circuit yesterday so my thighs were not at 100 % even from the start .

43.65 miles at an average speed of 18.2 mph with only 2 quick stops to remove a fly from the helmet and another one to open a snack bar that i could not do on the move due to sweaty palms (well thats my excuse ...)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (2 Aug 2011)

cyberknight said:


> Out today for a ride and boy was it hot !
> 
> Took 2 bottles with me and i used them both in my 44 mile ride, popped into a local shop and took my bike with me and the shop keeper told me to take the bike out even though there were no other customers so i told him he had lost my business as i was not leaving my boardman outside for the sake of a can of cola.
> 
> ...



Some shopkeepers are just dicks. If it was a muddy MTB I could see the point but a road bike!!!


----------



## Broadside (2 Aug 2011)

Yep, sure was a hot one. I did a 40 mile ride setting out at 6:00pm this evening and I can't remember sweating so much before. I used three 750ml bottles of water, normally I need to be on a 60+ mile to need that much water.


----------

